# Anyway to retrieve data from clipboard or webpage cache?



## freaky (Aug 31, 2005)

I lost some very important data last night and was wondering if there's anyway to retrieve it. I had copied it from a textarea box in a webpage at one point to my clipboard. Is there anyway that I can see clipboard history or view a cache file from Safari that will have the data I had copied? I looked in the ~/Library/Caches/Safari folder but all the .cache files are a bunch of jibberish.


----------



## barhar (Aug 31, 2005)

'Is there anyway that I can see clipboard history', no ...

... but, there are the 'Safari' 'History' menu - menu, and sub-menu, items.

'... or view a cache file from Safari that will have the data I had copied?', yes - see Retrospective and File Juicer.


----------



## freaky (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. I tried Retrospective but it looks as though pages loaded under https are not cached. What a bummer.


----------



## barhar (Aug 31, 2005)

'... but it looks as though pages loaded under https are not cached ...', maybe so; but, when one only has '... I had copied it from a textarea box in a webpage ...' to work with ...


----------



## fryke (Aug 31, 2005)

If it was your own input in a textarea box, then it's not cached, anyway, since that wasn't text loaded from the 'net. (Unless that text would've been loaded on the next page as it is when you're posting here...)


----------



## freaky (Aug 31, 2005)

It was actually data that was sent from the server in the textbox (a mysql dump from phpMyAdmin).


----------



## julianmiller (Mar 15, 2009)

thats one of the reasons i like copypaste:
http://www.scriptsoftware.com
it just remembers all my clips going back into past. 
definitely worth trying out. it has saved me many times from just this kind of situation.


----------

